# Beef Stew vs. Pot Roast



## Naia (May 11, 2008)

What is the difference between a beef stew and a pot roast?  Curious. =)


----------



## auntdot (May 11, 2008)

To me a stew is made with pieces or chunks of meat and veggies.  A pot roast is a large piece of meat, a roast if you will, that has been braised often in stock with veggies, like a sauerbraten.


----------



## mozart (May 11, 2008)

Naia said:


> What is the difference between a beef stew and a pot roast? Curious. =)


 
Not much once it hits the pie hole


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2008)

Naia said:


> What is the difference between a beef stew and a pot roast? Curious. =)


 
Now that you ask...... I have no idea 
They are made so similarly, there really isn't a lot of difference. Aside from stew meat starting out small, along with everything else being bite size (typically). Stew is usually served in it's thickened juices, also. Whereas pot roast maybe has a gravy on the side or the juice poured on it.

IMO


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2008)

A pot roast is a single large piece of meat that is braised.  That is, it is browned over high heat then cooked slowly in a liquid in which it is PARTIALLY submerged, usually with vegetables.

A stew is multiple small pieces of meat that are stewed.  That is, cooked slowly, usually with vegetables, FULLY submerged in a liquid.


----------



## Loprraine (May 11, 2008)

I'm with Aunt Dot and Andy M on this one.  Both are great, but different!


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 11, 2008)

I agree with Aunt Dot and Andy M and I'd add the USUALLY beef stew is slow simmered on the stove top and pot roast is slow cooked in the oven OR on the stove top.


----------



## mcnerd (May 11, 2008)

I would classify Stew more as a soup, with small pieces of meat and smaller pieces of vegetables in lots of gravy, while pot roast is a single roast, usually a tough cut, cooked in liquid and large pieces of vegetables, usually potatoes and carrots.  A stew is eaten in a bowl and a pot roast usually on a plate.


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 11, 2008)

Well, a pot roast is a roast.  I generally braise mine with onion and spices on very low heat.  Beef stew is cut up beef pieces that are browned in flour then stewed with vegetables.


----------



## Mama (May 11, 2008)

I'm on board with Aunt Dot and Andy M on this one!


----------



## archiduc (May 15, 2008)

Naia said:


> What is the difference between a beef stew and a pot roast? Curious. =)


 
Hi Naia,
How much information would you like?

A stew is made with bite sized pieces of beef/lamb/pork etc. These may be placed into the pot with vegetables without browning, as in a Lancashire Hot Pot and cooked on top of the stove in liquid such as stock. This is known as a cold stew as the meat and vegetables are not subjected to any heat prior to any liquid being added and heat applied. 

Alternatively, they may be browned and then placed with other vegetables and seasonings etc., covered and cooked on top of the stove. As the meat and vegetables are subjected to heat and browned (meat) or sautéed (vegetables), this is known as a brown stew. The result is that on each plate there will be discrete mouthfuls of meat and you could eat a stew with a fork.

If the dish is cooked in an oven it should be called a casserole.

A pot roast involves using a single piece of meat - say 2 lbs/1 kilo of brisket which will serve about 4-6 people. The meat is browned all over in hot oil or oil and butter and placed on a bed of sautéed vegetables, typically sliced onions, carrots, celery. The meat in question should be placed on top of this generous bed of sautéed vegetables and liquid should be added to cover the vegetables and reach about 1/4 to 1/2 inch above the vegetables. Thus the base of the meat may be in liquid at the start of the cooking but the length of time during which the joint is cooked will lead to a reduction of the liquid. Any additional seasonings herbs etc should be added when the joint is placed on the bed of vegetables. The pot covered and cooked slowly on top of the stove. (If it is cooked in the oven it is a braise.) 

Following this, the meat is sliced (unlike a stew when the meat is cut prior to cooking into bite-sized pieces. The vegetables may/may not be used to garnish the dish or fresh vegetables may be cooked to accompany the pot roast. The juices (and perhaps) vegetables will be used to create a sauce which will be thickened either by puréeing the vegetables or straining the liquid and thickening with cornstarch.

In short, a stew/casserole requires you to use a spoon to portion on each plate whilst a pot roast requires you to carve slices and place slices on each plate

Hope this helps,
Archiduc


----------



## Naia (May 31, 2008)

Wow, so much information.  Thank you guys so much!


----------

